# Possessed CSM



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

So I am fairly new to the whole 40k game and am building a CSM army. The battlebox that I purchased came with a squad of possessed that came with it. I think that they are some of the most unique and awesome looking models in the entire game but, I looked through the codex before assembling them.

What I saw was that these badass looking models are only as good as your D6 roll in the beginning of the game, and that even with the slew of sweet arms that they have, they only have 2 conventional attacks?

I don't remotely pretend to be skilled with this game yet but the information I see from these possessed marines make me think they aren't worth their point cost or the elite slot that they take up. How do you guys field and operate these guys, if at all?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

They're terrible. They used to be pretty fucking sweet, but now... oh dear. I feel embarrased for them, really.

The models are totally rad, however. I fully agree with you there. I'd use them as something else (chosen, say), or just mix the parts for them into the rest of your army.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

They are walking spare parts for the army!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Totally. It's one the the best bitz sprues GW has ever made.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

They make really good Chosen or Aspiring Champions.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, everyone else here has it right... Good bits.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

yep, they are not seen in any tourny lists, but they can still be okay in a fight. If you want to take them though, try using them in counter-assault role and pray for good dice rolls.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

i've had some success with rolls of power weapons and fleet of foot. it's always nice to have a 12+ assault with a str 5 attack. Also a squad of 5-10 power weapons wielding badasses is pretty helpful when you get into CC with them. Always run to cover and make sure you get the first attack. I play them in my 1500 pt army cause i have no tank and they either tank or work out really well. Beware of the shitty dice rolls that seem to curse my squad in CC like the whole squad missing with power weapons or failing to cause wounds when they do hit... stupid dice...
woog out!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I with everyone else about the Spare parts. I use them as bitz to make my champs stand out more.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

I've used their special arms as Powerfists or weapons for my champs. The wings can be used for a Lord or a Sorcerer.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I hear tell of a fun list that involves them and Kharn in a Rhino, and a lot of hoping for good luck. Otherwise, afraid they're junk.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Random abilities are bad enough. Random abilities that show up that foreaking late... *sighs*


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I really feel that if they were like 5 points cheaper or something per model, then they would be worth it. They don't have bad stats or anything, just the lack of ranged weapons and the cost are the only things that make them not worth taking. They are fun to make, so I have them just sitting around waiting for the next codex in 3 years or whatever.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I converted a squad just before the 3.5 Dex went out. 

Still...they'll be useful some day.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine are assembled and primed. I guess i will complete them and use them in fun games. I am collecting posessed wings to make raptors.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I for one built mine as possessed. I don't use them. They're in none of my lists. Here's to hoping the next codex (or the whispered Chaos: Legions codex) they will be better. So basically, they're on the 5 year plan.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I ran 10 with MoK in a Rhino with daemonic possession - it helps them get into CC quickly but is a large amount of points - they work wonders when they get fleet or rending or power weapons (I just wish it was depending on what mark you gave them you got to choose an option or that the abilities were worked out before the setup of game started.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I ran 10 with MoK in a Rhino with daemonic possession - it helps them get into CC quickly but is a large amount of points - they work wonders when they get fleet or rending or power weapons (I just wish it was depending on what mark you gave them you got to choose an option or that the abilities were worked out before the setup of game started.


Man, that's a wicked idea!

A few abilities from the original Dawn of War games would be awesome.

Tzeenchi mutation options:
Daemonic fire - Short-ranged guns, kinda like Horrors.
Daemonic flight - They count as jump infantry.

Nurglesque mutation options:
Refuse to die - Feel No Pain.
Vile presence - Assault and Defensive grenades, possibly a reduce WS or LD ability.

Khornate mutation options:
Blind fury - Furious Charge, Rage, and some other bonus (maybe ANOTHER attack).
Hellblades - You know what this is.

Slaaneshi mutation options:
Graceful swiftness - Move as Beasts.
Alluring - Assault Grenades, reduce enemy I, and automatically Sweeping Advance.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I was trying to remember what made my possessed so effective the last game i played them in and i finally did. It's expensive but it works. Mark of Khorne. Three attacks each. Str 5 and if you roll power weapons! hell yeah! I think they're a fun group to have on the table.

woog out!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Man, that's a wicked idea!
> 
> A few abilities from the original Dawn of War games would be awesome.
> 
> ...


There's clearly something in this. I'm going to steal your idea, and pretend it was my own! 

No, but I am going to write a more detailed 'new' Possessed homebrew entry based upon this concept. Thanks Winterous! Expect it to find it's way to a collaborative post on FTW.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I ran 10 with MoK in a Rhino with daemonic possession - it helps them get into CC quickly but is a large amount of points - they work wonders when they get fleet or rending or power weapons (I just wish it was depending on what mark you gave them you got to choose an option or that the abilities were worked out before the setup of game started.


Nice idea. Might have to give this one a try.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> There's clearly something in this. I'm going to steal your idea, and pretend it was my own!
> 
> No, but I am going to write a more detailed 'new' Possessed homebrew entry based upon this concept. Thanks Winterous! Expect it to find it's way to a collaborative post on FTW.


Yey 
And I would also think that they should have in-built Marks like Cult Marines, because well, their patron god has infused a Daemon in to them.


----------

